# 2006 GTO = Terrible gas milage...



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

I just keep getting horrible gas milage everytime I ride down this street..


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Like.. 1 gallon per quarter mile.


----------



## DKR_GTO (Oct 10, 2006)

but who cares when you have a beautiful car like that? :lol: :cool


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

I also get terrible milage when at times, my car is just sitting there, making alot of noise, and not really going anywhere..


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Gas Mileage*

Yeah guess if you want good gas mileage you gotta buy a rice burner. Then you gotta contend with not having power, style, common sense or a real car. Guess you're much better off taking the hit on your MPG.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Is it auto or M6? I heard the auto's suck on gas miles....


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

Just horrible, my car didn't even go anywhere... 0 mpg...


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Uhhh. You bought a GTO with an LS2. What were you expecting? :lol:


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

The problem is that "traffic light" has too many yellows. Perhaps you are reving your engine waiting for the light to turn. It also looks like your tires are slipping a LITTLE. That never helps fuel economy.arty:


----------



## King Savage (Nov 8, 2006)

Gotta admit. Gorgeous color.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

i have 9K on m 06 manual and I swear it is getting better all the time,, i think these engines need a while to break in,,,plus GM swears that you will get better mileage with BP gas,,,all I use


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:lol: This thread is hillarious. Your MPG is lousy in those conditions, but the FPG is awesome. That's fun per gallon. What does that classy chassis get in the first street? What's your numbers in the second?


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Mine gets great until I hit 100+ with the AC on.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Is it me, or does it look like some people reply without thinking? 

Sarcasm people.....


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

mumrah said:


> Is it me, or does it look like some people reply without thinking?
> 
> Sarcasm people.....


arty: Great Thread! How do you do in the quarter? What is your dyno numbers? Are you bone stock or what?


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Truly posting without thinking is more like it.....:lol:


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> :lol: This thread is hillarious. Your MPG is lousy in those conditions, but the FPG is awesome. That's fun per gallon. What does that classy chassis get in the first street? What's your numbers in the second?




Listen daddy-o, I am a good driver, I obey the traffic laws and wait at the lights, then I go and my reward is horrid gas milage. 











Pontiac was pumping sunshine up my skirt when then said it'll get 20+ mph.

Big fibbers!


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

Guess I may just have to leave my Maybellene parked, she doesn't burn too much gas that way..


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

flyer469 said:


> i have 9K on m 06 manual and I swear it is getting better all the time,, i think these engines need a while to break in,,,plus GM swears that you will get better mileage with BP gas,,,all I use


ah, thats my problem, I need more miles...


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Just got back from a 1300 mile trip with the Goat.

Overall average was 24.6 mpg. Most driving was on freeways, and much of it was done at 70-80 mph.

It got over 27 on one tankful, all freeway driving.....Hard to believe but that tankful was Wal-Mart premium!..

The odometer passed 10K miles on the trip.


----------



## brazengto/06 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Gas*

Well I can tell you that is why I went to 6sp. I have 8,000 miles on my 06 GTO and I have been getting around 25 HWY. My buddy has the same car with auto he gets about 20.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

LittleMT, Love the brazen! The only reason I didn't get one was because
after I talked my wife into getting one (a GTO), she wanted a red interior,
plus she just thinks the brazen is ugly to this day. I disagree completely,
but I'm not complainimg either!:lol: Good luck with the MPG. Try a run with 
the traction control on...Maybe that'll help! :willy:


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

brazengto/06 said:


> Well I can tell you that is why I went to 6sp. I have 8,000 miles on my 06 GTO and I have been getting around 25 HWY. My buddy has the same car with auto he gets about 20.



I got about 50 mpg ...In 6th gear from Tahoe (the top of hwy50) to Auburn :lol: 





Seriuosly, I get between 15 to 20. But my right foot is heavier than most :cool


----------



## gtointheblue (Mar 9, 2006)

hey that scenery looks really familiar and i see you have new mexico tags...what part of new mexico...im down by alamogordo and las cruces.


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

gtointheblue said:


> hey that scenery looks really familiar and i see you have new mexico tags...what part of new mexico...im down by alamogordo and las cruces.


I am nearby Albuquerque......


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

CPO's GTO said:


> LittleMT, Love the brazen!



It can shine alittle bit...


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

Get a Yugo then!


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I get 18 mpg in my '06 A4.


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

Yup, what is under this hood is simply a gas guzzler!

Guzzle guzzle......


----------



## SLVR DOG (Mar 29, 2006)

I get 14 city and 21 on the highway, I can’t complain and only fill up with Exxon or BP.


----------



## NMOne (Aug 6, 2006)

I love the responses from the ones who took the thread title a bit too seriously.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

I used to live there near Del Norte High School. The elevation was 5325 or so. Less oxygen for maximum MPG but less air resistence so you would think things would even out. I always got better MPG heading away from Isletta than toward it. I was in a hurry to get there and needed to save enough gas to make it to next payday.


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

I just took the LS1 out of mine and put in an engine from a Yugo, they promised me 40+ mpg on this damn thing when I bought it! :shutme


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:lol:


GoatBoy37 said:


> I just took the LS1 out of mine and put in an engine from a Yugo, they promised me 40+ mpg on this damn thing when I bought it! :shutme


 I would love to see pictures on that one! At least you would have lots of room to work on your engine So your quarter mile is now based on half-hour increments rather than seconds?


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Good ness I hateee Wallmart!!!!!! :shutme:shutme:shutme


----------



## kagtech (Dec 6, 2006)

The 06 Brazen Orange is beautiful. I have 04 Phantom Black. I told the misses last night that I want another GTO this time the Brazen Orange perhaps in 2008-9. 

I really love the GUZZLE GUZZLE..hehe.. Should have got the M6...


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

I get ~13.6 - 13.8 MPG on average, but I don't let it bother me.


----------

